# Big Boy Blue wants to show off his new big boy collar



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

He's lookin' good!

I need to get Dory the "Can't Hold My Licker" one.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I loved that one! They had such clever lines and I didn't know what one to choose for Ranger...so his ended up just being his name with a heart on it!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Blue's lookin' good.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

that is too cute.

after seeing this i had to get one. soooo i ordered maggie one off of etsy!! 

why did you have to go and post something so cute... you just cost me 11 bucks lady hahah.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Be glad that's all I cost you!! : If you want to see shame, check out the uber long thread in Product Recommendations...actually, I'll spare you the time and hopefully save you some money. I ended up buying FOUR (plus one more) collars for Ranger and two tags. I suck. But at least he looks uber handsome!

(Please no one point out the irony that Ranger isn't wearing a collar in the pic with Blue...)!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I just love his collar and tag! There is something about that shade of blue on a black coat. He just looks so proud and handsome (and very serious!!!)

And those tags are just so nice! 

So happy that your brother loved them! I'd say that you and Ranger picked some pretty great gifts this year! Lucky Blue!!

Kim


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice looking collar-Blue looks so handsome wearing it. Love his new tag too!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very handsome indeed !!!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Very suave!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice! Looks great on him! Now I'm off to check the website!


----------

